# Leistungsschütz mir drei Öffnern?



## brossi_lgs (16 August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

kleine Frage am Rande, die mir Siemens und KM auf deren Homepage nciht beantworten konnten. Gibt es Leistungsschütze mit drei Öffnern als Hauptkontakt? 

Wenn dem nicht, nächste Frage. Soll eine Schleusenfunktion zwischen zwei Rolltoren realisieren. Das eine Rolltor besitzt in der Steuerung entsprechende Ein- und Ausgänge, mit denen ich eine Verriegelung realisieren kann. Das andere Tor besitzt so etwas jedoch nciht. Einzigste Möglichkeit, ich unterbreche die Zuleitung zum Motor, sobald das andere Tor nicht geschlossen ist. Wie würdet ihr das realisieren?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (16 August 2006)

brossi_lgs schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kleine Frage am Rande, die mir Siemens und KM auf deren Homepage nciht beantworten konnten. Gibt es Leistungsschütze mit drei Öffnern als Hauptkontakt?
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde die Ansteuerung(A1) vom "AUF" Schütz des besagten Tores unterbrechen . (Endschalter mit Öffnerkontakt bzw Ausgang auf Koppelrelais vom anderen Tor)

Wieso willst du denn die Leistungseite unterbrechen ??

Oder gibt es bei den Toren eventuell keine Schütze ?
In dem Fall gibt es sicher eine Möglichkeit über einen Eingang der Steuerungs Platine das Öffnen zu verriegeln .


----------



## maxi (16 August 2006)

*Easy*

Edit: Bissel spät abegschickt habe, lasse es nun trotzdem so stehen 

Du hast doch sicher eine Schalter wann ein Tor geschlossen ist.
Von diesen Schalterkontakt einen Schliesser (Schütz, Relais, SPS) zwischen der Leitung der Spulen des anderen Tores, des Tor öffnen Schütz, schalten.

A = A und Nicht B
B = B und Nicht A

Hoffe ist dir vielleicht hilfreich.

Leistungsschütz als Öffner ist jedenfalls totaler Schmarrn 


Grüsse


----------



## Martin007 (19 August 2006)

brossi_lgs schrieb:


> Wenn dem nicht, nächste Frage. Soll eine Schleusenfunktion zwischen zwei Rolltoren realisieren. Das eine Rolltor besitzt in der Steuerung entsprechende Ein- und Ausgänge, mit denen ich eine Verriegelung realisieren kann. Das andere Tor besitzt so etwas jedoch nciht. Einzigste Möglichkeit, ich unterbreche die Zuleitung zum Motor, sobald das andere Tor nicht geschlossen ist. Wie würdet ihr das realisieren?



Hallo

mein Vorschlag:
nimm ein normales Hauptschütz. 
Zur Funktion:
Tor 1 geschlossen -> Schütz für Tor 2 angezogen - Tor läst ich bewegen.
Tor 1 nicht geschlossen -> Schütz für Tor 2 nicht angezogen - Tor läst sich nicht bewegen.

Nebenbei:
Die Sicherheitsendschalter, welche  bei zuweigefahrenem Tor  abschalten,  die ich kenne  schalten  von dem Motor nur zwei Aussenleiter ab.  Der dritte Ausenleiter ist weiterhin mit dem Motor verbunden.

Martin


----------

